# Cutting weight



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm fighting next Saturday and weighing in on the Friday. This will be my 3rd amateur MMA fight but my first proper weight cut. I'm cutting from middleweight to welterweight. I still have 7kgs to lose. Can anyone help me out. Many thanks.


----------



## TNT Fight Gear (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi mate,

Whats your diet like? You should really lower your carb intake to as close to 0 as possible...alot of people disagree but it is a sure fite way of dropping weight. Diet consist of lean meats and lots of greens.

Sauna suit whilst cardio or i know of a pro fighter who bundles on layers of clothes and locks themselves in bathroom with hot water from shower and taps...obv could get pricey on your water bill lol.

Be sure not to eat/drink much day before and on weigh in and also be careful of not becoming dehydrated.

Good luck


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

Hey mate. Yeah I'm eating very low carbs. Just the odd piece of fruit and plenty of fish/lean meats. I will throw in some green veg too. Ordered a sauna suit online yesterday. Should arrive before Monday. I'm gonna try water loading too.


----------



## TNT Fight Gear (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeh can be good to drop a couple of kg. Bear in mind it is horrible drinkin around 8-10l per day starting now! Then gradually decrease and drink nothing day of weigh in. Also a sauna on the morning of weigh in?

Good luck mate


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey Dananaman, this was posted a few weeks back, how did the fight go?  did the weight come off easy enough?


----------



## bonecrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

Is he still alive?? Lol. His weight cutting should have started weeks before so as to be a nice and easy process. Trying to lose a lot of weight in a short time ain't great. Hope he did it. Maybe next time he will do it properly or maybe not cut down to a weight that is maybe not realistic


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

Quick update. I made the weight, weighed in at 76.8. Although I made weight, it was a horrible experience. During the fight I gassed quickly and lost a unanimous decision. I can honestly say I felt drained and weak. Fight started off well. I scored a takedown in the first and and maintained a dominant position. Then went back to my corner extremely gassed. Came out for the second round and can't remember a thing. But fair play to my opponent. He came in strong and ready.

So I've decided from now on I ain't taking any short notice fights unless they're at middleweight. Want at least 6 weeks to cut to welter from now on.


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah mate drastic weight loss comes at a price, was this your first short notice fight? Losing water weight from what I hear is the worst ways to bring the weight down too.

But at least the 1st round gave you a clear indication of what you're capable of. Imagine what you can accomplish with a full gas-tank.

Every loss carries a lesson


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

Yeah mate, first short notice fight and first (and last) drastic weight cut.


----------



## Gods of War MMA (Aug 3, 2009)

I cut from about 73kg for Featherweight with a day before weigh in as a Pro, had a few hit and misses over the years but now have a fairly robust plan involving carb depletion (glycogen is bonded with water in the body) and hypo hydration the week before. You will find me in the sauna in my Swelterwear suit on the day of the weigh ins-great bit of kit by the way. Watch out for creatine in your supplements, is causes water retention so switch to a non creatine product at least 2 weeks before.

Green veg are magical. The harder you are training the higher your body acidity is and weight cuts especially. Green veg help restore your alkaline levels. Wheatgrass is a must on your supplement list as well.


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Always helps to have the Pros' input on here, great advice GOW. Long time no see


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

Great help.


----------

